# Marin County, California - King Pigeons



## magwhls (Oct 29, 2003)

Hi, I am posting this for my friend. She has a small flock of King pigeons, all very beautiful and healthy. She'd like to find them a new home. She'd love it if it was somewhere where they could maybe fly free and come home to roost, if that's feasible. Or at least where they have a nice big aviary to live in. 

If interested, please email me at [email protected].

Thanks,
Maggie


----------

